# Sweet Java Buttercream Icing



## AltogetherLovely (Jul 15, 2009)

I discovered/developed this while making my dad's birthday cake recently. He LOVES coffee flavored icing but hates coffee (go figure), and this was the perfect solution. On a chocolate cake, it makes for a pleasing mocha.

The base is the classic Wilton buttercream recipe, modified:

1 c. solid vegetable shortening
1-2 tsp. coffee creamer (flavored preferred)
2-4 tbsp. coffee
1 lb. confectioner's sugar (~4 cups)
1 tbsp. Meringue Powder (optional)
1/2 tsp. salt

Cream first three ingredients with a mixer. Add dry ingredients to creamed ingredients. Blend until smooth. Blend an additional minute.

To thin icing to make it spreadable:
-add creamer for smoothness -or-
-add coffee for flavor

You can also add salt (a pinch at a time) if it's too sweet.

Enjoy!


----------



## Sven (Jul 15, 2009)

Ooo that sounds good.


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2009)

AltogetherLovely said:


> I discovered/developed this while making my dad's birthday cake recently. He LOVES coffee flavored icing but hates coffee (go figure), and this was the perfect solution.
> Enjoy!



My wife loves coffee ice cream but has never had a cup of the real stuff in her life.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 15, 2009)

Rachel, is the coffee instant? Is the creamer a powdered creamer? Thanks, sounds delicious.


----------



## AltogetherLovely (Jul 15, 2009)

Coffee and creamer should both be in liquid form, but if you make instant coffee or "fake" creamer, it shouldn't matter too much. I used brewed coffee and Coffeemate Hazelnut creamer when I did it, but as long as they're liquid, it should work.


----------



## smhbbag (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd like to add that depending on your tastes, adding the salt can be critical. I know a lot of folks shy away from most cake due to its unbearable sweetness. Adding the salt cuts the sweetness quite effectively, and you'll never taste the salt in it. 

For me, this allows the more refined flavors of coffee and cream to come through, rather than just a punch in the face with sugar.

Now, I love a good punch in the face with sugar. But a lot of folks don't. And I was shocked to find out I actually preferred it with less sugar taste, and more of the coffee/cream, especially as a non-coffee-drinker.


----------

